# Theratube Yellow



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My man Ray(shot) sent me some Theratube yellow to play with the other day. I quickly cut a set and tied them on a shooter. Initial impressions were that the tubes were stretchy, medium-light draw and a little lazy with 1/2" steel. The closest comparison I can make is that they were alot like 107s.
Then I cut a short set and everything changed!
The reason I wanted to try TTY in the first place was because of the "Dub Dub" orange tube that I got on this slingshot from the UK . I measured the DDO with my calipers and figured that TTY would be the closest thing that I could get to them in the US. I was right. I cut a set to 5.25" active length for my 31" draw for an elongation of 590%! The draw weight is still perfectly reasonable and it really sends the 1/2" steel (and medium sized rocks







) down range. I had pretty good luck with them out to 25yds.
Here's a set on my Dayhiker canted-forks natural. DH sent this to me banded up the other way, which works great for finger bracing. However I can't shoot finger-braced right now (having a problem with my thumb) so I banded up the fork the other way for hammer-grip shooting. I was inspired by the Sheffield Catapults Hammer Hunter which I love


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Half-inch? . . . Hmmm... all I ever shoot with my yellows is 3/8-inch. Great for plinking.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep. Cut it short and it smokes 1/2" round steel and 3/8" hexnuts. I never use 3/8" steel. I guess it's the caveman in me but I love the "SMACK" of big ammo on cans and the way sticks blow all to pieces when I shoot them. Plus I like to think that I'll go hunting someday and I'd use big ammo for that.
I was almost caught out at the Summer Nats because all they had to shoot was 3/8" and I hadn't practiced with it for a year









Good picture of you, btw


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Interesting. How would you compare it to 2040,1842,1745?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

M_J said:


> My man Ray(shot) sent me some Theratube yellow to play with the other day. I quickly cut a set and tied them on a shooter. Initial impressions were that the tubes were stretchy, medium-light draw and a little lazy with 1/2" steel. The closest comparison I can make is that they were alot like 107s.
> Then I cut a short set and everything changed!
> The reason I wanted to try TTY in the first place was because of the "Dub Dub" orange tube that I got on this slingshotfrom the UK . I measured the DDO with my calipers and figured that TTY would be the closest thing that I could get to them in the US. I was right. I cut a set to 5.25" active length for my 31" draw for an elongation of 590%! The draw weight is still perfectly reasonable and it really sends the 1/2" steel (and medium sized rocks
> 
> ...


Great info. Thanks
I just shortened my yellow (again) and it made a big difference.
I did not know that you can strech them so much.
First I thought that the yellow are a bit weak but now I have another opinion about them.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

DaveSteve said:


> Interesting. How would you compare it to 2040,1842,1745?


It's slower with lighter ammo, but compares favorably with heavy ammo, shooting about the same speed with .50 lead.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Interesting. How would you compare it to 2040,1842,1745?


It's slower with lighter ammo, but compares favorably with heavy ammo, shooting about the same speed with .50 lead.
[/quote]
I do have the TTred and now also the TTyellow.
The yellow seems to shoot almost as fast as the red but with a more comfortable pull.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I have now a few thousend shots with the Thera Tube Yellow.

It shoots like M_J said in his post but i noticed that it looses its elasticity faster than Thera Tube Red, TBG or the 1745 I have.

I guess that it's normal for rubber to loose elasticity over time but it is very noticible to me with Thera Tube Yellow.

My shots got more and more erratic.

After cutting off a bit it worked great again.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Since there is no 'edit' function I have to reply to my previous post.

I used three sets of tubing for the few thousand shots.


----------

